# Non-Linear Video Editing....Help needed.



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi guys
i need some information,me and my friend,we are going to start the video editing and mixing for wedding shoots.i came across something while searching for its softwares and going into details of video shooting,its techniques and details.i was basically searching for in-depth knowledge for video shooting.

i read somewhere about non-linear video shooting,i read for it on Wikipedia,it was written that linear shooting and editing was primitive and now it is much obsolete,with the introducing of non-linear shooting and editing.more over i also found some hardware that is needed or is good to use for this purpose.i want to know basically what is the ADVANTAGE in non-linear shooting and what are the good cameras for this purpose.

2ndly i found these websites which i am giving,please see this hardware and let me know what it is used for?
Lumenosity Reviews and Workflows: AJA KONA LH/E Review
Video Editing - Hardware with Software | Grass Valley

i am sorry if i am asking too much,but basically i am newbie in this field and i want to enter to it with full knowledge and information.i sincerely need your help.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

all digital video is non-linear - you shoot clips which you can then edit in any sequence you want 
Linear just referred to the fact that film and/or tape based cameras shot in a linear manner - the first scene was always at the start of the film/tape until an editor physically cut the film/tape and respliced it - it's where the term "cut" comes from the film/tape was cut and rejoined physically.
These days with digital cameras we use the term non-linear because the clips can be re-ordered edited etc without physically cutting anything, the last shot of the day may be the opening scene.
The two terms that apply to contemporary digital editing are:

non-linear - as I have explained above, it doesn't matter what sequence footage is shot because it can be re-ordered in editing

non-destructive - this means that the editing software does not alter the original source files. The software's project files contain links to the source files and note any edits that have been applied. Once editing is done the files must be rendered out. Your original source files remain exactly as you shot them.

Most modern video editing software is both non-linear and non-destructive.

Both those sites show graphics cards that may help with editing software. If you are going to go with Adobe Premiere Pro (as you indicated in another thread) I would stick with nVidia graphics cards that support CUDA:
GeForce GTX 285
GeForce GTX 470
Quadro CX
Quadro FX 3800
Quadro FX 4800
Quadro FX 5800
Quadro 4000
Quadro 5000
Quadro 5000M



> i want to know basically what is the ADVANTAGE in non-linear shooting and what are the good cameras for this purpose.


As I have said above all digital video is non-linear by definition as is most editing software.


----------

